# Tips for Teaching Your Child to Save Money



## maxLak (May 28, 2021)

Saving money is a habit that parents can teach their children at a young age.

The first step is to explain important concepts such as savings, a budget, and goals—then keep the conversation going.
Giving children an allowance can teach them the value of money and—if chores are involved—hard work.

Younger children might keep their savings in a piggy bank, but older ones might want to keep their money in a real bank while working on their goals.

Children can learn the importance of living within their means, which is one of the basic tenets of saving.


----------

